# Halloween jokes.



## Rita (Oct 5, 2006)

What do you get when you cross a vampire and a snowman?
Frostbite... 

Why do witches use brooms to fly on?
Because vacuum cleaners are too heavy... 

How do witches keep their hair in place while flying?
With scare spray... 

What do you get when you cross a werewolf and a vampire?
A fur coat that fangs around your neck... 

Why don't skeletons go out on the town?
Because they have no body to go out with... 

What do ghosts add to their morning cereal?
Booberries...


----------

